# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Türkmenistan'da ücretsiz hac imkanı

## ceyda

AAA


*


Türkmenistan'da ücretsiz hac imkanı

Türkmensitanın Devlet havayolu şirketi hacı adayları arasından seçilecek 188 kişiyi ücretsiz taşıyacak

Türkmenistan Devlet Başkanı Gurbanguli Berdimuhamedov'un kararı ile bu yıl hac ibadetini yerine getirmek isteyen adayların içinden 188 kişinin ulaşımı ücretsiz olarak devlet hava yolu şirketi tarafından sağlanacak.
Türkmensitan'da geçtiğimiz yıl yine 188 müslüman devlet desteğiyle hac ibadetini yerine getirmek amacıyla kutsal topraklara gitmişti.
Suudi Arabistan hukümeti Türkmenistan'a 3 bin civarında kontenjan tanıyor. 5 milyondan fazla nüfusa sahip Türkmensitan halkının yüzde 95'i müslüman.
Tükmenistan'da ilk hacı kafilesi 17 Ekim'de yola çıkacak.*

----------

